# Hiding lights



## jerzeydevil77 (Aug 16, 2009)

What do you all do to camouflage your lighting fixtures? I feel as cool as lighting makes your haunt, having it out in the open kind of takes away from it's coolness.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Some, unfortunately, I have to make due with coloring camoflage. The actual lamps are dark green. Most of them, though, are either props themselves (lanterns or JOLs) or are hidden inside or behind props. My columns are hollow and have a small opening in the back through which spots can shine, and I put some behind gravestones. I plan on making some foam roack or other forms of camo to hide the rest, just not this year.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Somewhere on the forum there is a thread about making rock enclosures. You start with a cardboard box, tape a bunch of crumpled newspaper to it and mache. They looked great. It was a project I thought would make a good make n take. The same method can be used for hiding speakers.


----------



## Hallowennie315 (Sep 5, 2007)

I usually just hide them behind other tombstones. TOT's can't see the back of the cemetery.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

situate lights at the beginning of the hallways so people cant see them. its a simple and effective way to do it...in fact every ride disneyland come out with has light behind the guests in each room


----------



## thefireguy (Aug 11, 2008)

*Hiding Lights*

I payed particular attention last time I was on the Haunted Mansion ride at Disneyland last time and on the ride when your at the bottom (where the cemetery is and all the singing pumpkins are I noticed that they use the large coffee cans for the lights that are on the ground...it sound too easy but that is what they use. Hope I helped!!

Chris


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Are you talking about spotlights on the lawn or what/where?


----------



## jerzeydevil77 (Aug 16, 2009)

yeah lawn spotlights.


----------



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm planning on using small "funkins" for that purpose. From the front, and most angles, it'll just look like a plain 'ol pumpkin. But in the back I'll have carved out a big enough section for the spikelight to go into and shine out of.

It works for me because of my JOL/Pumpkinrot theme. Fake rocks work. Perhaps skulls with the back cut out could work. It all depends on the theme; if you've got a carnival of the damned kind of thing, then a fake beachball might work, you know?


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Not sure how I'm gonna handle my lighting this year. Hiding will be somewhat of an issue since one part of the cemetery can be seen from behind. I'm pretty sure I'm not treading new ground here so I'd be curious what others have done myself.


----------



## erie_pa_halloween_guy (May 26, 2006)

Hah coffee cans thats what i use


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Here's what I used and they worked great http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=13684


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I've said this before, but it bears repeating: I dig up BIG ( 1 foot in diameter) clumps of that weedy grass that gets really long,roots & all . I plop the whole thing behind my spot. I also will take a cinderblock and put clumps all around it, stuff leaves in the holes in the block and group leaves in the weeds & around the block. Totally hides it. I have huge dried out thistle plants and various weeds shoved in the ground all over my cemetary. Cost is zero. I usually harvest them from an abandoned lot or forgotten back corner of my yard. I tried hot gluing large sheets of maple bark to sharpened tongue depressors & using that- it worked, btu they were too fragile. The bark cracked. It's not that I want to "hide" the spots, it's that the glare from them totally freaks out your eyes & blinds you. I was going to make a spotlight dimmer & never got to it, as a light with a much lower candlepower would be easier to hide.


----------

